# WTB Shimano Stradic Reel



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking for a 4000 size Shimano FI Stradic spinning reel in good shape don't much care about box etc.. Would also consider the 3000 or 5000 as a second choice if pickns are slim on the 4000? Please post a couple pics and asking price please. Thanks much, FLEE


----------

